# need a new website!



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

hey guys! 

so i have had a website up now for 1 year that has not been finished... the guy building it dropped of the face of the planet. 

so i am after a lovly person who can build a website with a small e - commerce site with it  

any takers :argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

What do you need?
ie, whats the website for?

or is it this, http://www.hattonperformance.co.uk ?


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

correct, didnt want to post it up, just incase of rules or anything. 

but yes, that was the page the old guy made, no shop or anything, 

car tuning styling and cleaning products.


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

Try www.ekmpowershop.com. If you already have the basis of it you could complete it yourself.

Our you could try http://www.pink-irislogodesign.co.uk/

This is the lady that we use for amendements to our sites and she can create your website for you via ekmpowershop.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

How many items are you looking to sell? What payment methods do you want to accept?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I used to use thees guys http://www.mals-e.com/

was very good


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Try: www.moonfruit.com


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

svwebdesign.co.uk.

He has already built a detailing website for me


----------

